# suggestions wanted



## Louisianadale (Jun 11, 2009)

First let me explain my situation. I am not new to guns or even handguns. I have handled them in the past with accuracy. When we started having kids about 30 years ago with lots of begging from my wife I put my guns up and haven't shot in many years. I recently purchased a S&W sigma SW40VE. I went to the range and find that no matter what I do I am consistently hitting low and to the right. I have tied varying my stance and anything I can think of. Of course I find the trigger pull a lot harder than any guns I have ever shot. I have wondered if this could be the cause? I really enjoyed shooting when I was younger and want to enjoy it again. I was always dead on before. Any suggestions?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Louisianadale said:


> First let me explain my situation. I am not new to guns or even handguns. I have handled them in the past with accuracy. When we started having kids about 30 years ago with lots of begging from my wife I put my guns up and haven't shot in many years. I recently purchased a S&W sigma SW40VE. I went to the range and find that no matter what I do I am consistently hitting low and to the right. I have tied varying my stance and anything I can think of. Of course I find the trigger pull a lot harder than any guns I have ever shot. I have wondered if this could be the cause? I really enjoyed shooting when I was younger and want to enjoy it again. I was always dead on before. Any suggestions?


I am going to guess that you are a Lefty. Am I right?

If so you are doing what 80% or more new shooter do.

Righty will shoot low left. Lefty shoots low right.

You probably are pushing the gun away from your hand while pulling that stiff trigger. Try using less finger on the trigger ie. more towards the tip. If that doesn't help then use more.


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

I don't have one and don't actually know where it is located, but there are charts that show what various hits on targets indicate.


----------



## Louisianadale (Jun 11, 2009)

TOF said:


> I am going to guess that you are a Lefty. Am I right?
> 
> If so you are doing what 80% or more new shooter do.
> 
> ...


That's funny I do have mu whole finger on the trigger, but I am right handed. I'll try less finger though thanks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

the 40VE has a pretty stiff trigger and it takes a while to get that figured out. Also any people will do that muzzle drop bracing for the recoil and not really know they are doing it. I ha da guy putting a snap cap somewhere in a mag for another guy so he didn't know when it would NOT go off and you could see the flinch pretty big. 

Like I said these two things make the 40VE a little tricky at first. It's a light weapon with a pretty heavy (around 12 lb) trigger and the snappy 40 round makes people pick up habits they didn't know they have sometimes. So getting to where the trigger is not pulling you off target couples with any flinch will get the round off target.:smt1099 I had one though and it's easily trained to be able ot shoot it as well or better than any other weapon. It just takes a little time ot get used to it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Louisianadale said:


> That's funny I do have mu whole finger on the trigger, but I am right handed. I'll try less finger though thanks.


Looks like I blew it first try Louisiana. The chart say's you must be thumbing it, using too much trigger or tightening grip while pulling trigger.

If having your whole finger on the trigger means you are past the first joint it is too much finger for sure.

Play around with grip and finger position and it will work out.

Have fun while doing so.

tumbleweed


----------

